# 2011 Gear Review (Wachusett Ride-em and Rank-em event)



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2010)

*What:* Invitation only demo event for the Mtn Side Ski shop at WA. Since this is for the shop they pick most of the ski's for you and you write feedback on them. The shop uses this to help them in their buying decisions.

*Conditions:* A little frozen cord first thing at top. Slushy corn/crud for the rest of the day. Some irregular bumps. Took 3 runs with each ski to get a feel for short and long runs as well as the bumps if appropriate.

*The skis:*
Rossi Stratto 80 170cm: Kind of a classic GS ski. I wasn't all that impressed with the edge grip on the frozen cord. Nice and stable when I got it up to speed. Tough to really get a feel for the it in the conditions. Cool hot rod style graphics.






Salomon Enduro 184cm 88 under foot: I really liked these. They ski a little on the short side. They excelled in the manky conditions of the day. Nice and quick edge to edge for most turn radius'. Ripped through the crud without getting knocked around and were pretty easy to ski in the bumps. Could really rip the GS turns through the chopped up corn.





Volkl TigerShark 11 foot Power Switch 170cm: Tried them with all the power switch settings. Power was a little too much for the conditions, but I could feel that they would probably really rip on the groomers. The dynamic setting was about the same. I put them on cruise (the softest setting) and they became a lot of fun in the crud. It made them easier to turn and hop around in the junk yet still held it together nicely for no speed limit GS turns through everything.





Nordica Jet Fuel 174cm: So I finally tried these out and know why everyone raves about them. Really a lot of fun cruising through the corn. Nice and snappy but you could put the hammer down on them too. Did pretty good with the bumps too. To bad the look like someone puked on them:





Head 88 Peak 174cm: The successor to the Monsters. This was really fun with short turns cutting it up in the crud and bumps. Probably would be very nice in the powder too. Really got knocked around by the crud when you picked up the speed. Good for an intermediate or lighter skier. You will never lose them:





Atomic Crimson 178cm 88 under foot: The rep was in a hurry to go so I only took a couple runs. My quick impression is that they really need to get up to speed to shine. Busted through the crud like a tank and were very stable. Not so great with short turns.





K2 Richter 174cm: These are the replacement for the Apache Recon with a new sandwich construction rather than the cap and an early rise tip. It might be because I just skied a bunch of 88's, but these felt really quick edge to edge compared to the other skis. Not at all damp feeling like the recons were. They really sliced through the bumped up crud (as opposed to blasting through or going over) and kept it nice and steady at speed.





K2 Kung Fujas 105 under foot, forgot the length: I took these out as my last ski just for fun. I've never been on a true rockered twin tip. Kinda skimmed over all the very sloppy (at this point) snow. It would throw you around some since it has a tendency to go over any slush piles. Pretty easy to turn and would surely be a blast in some powdery trees.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Great pics and write-up!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2010)

Fav of the day?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Fav of the day?



Probably the Salomons with the Jet Fuels and Richters right behind.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 16, 2010)

Good another member got out to demo and shared their thoughts.  The conditions seemed to give you a serious look at these new skis...

I'm w/you on the K2s.  Have never been a big K2 fan but this AMP series seems to be more lively (less damp) than the Apache series on top of the added turnability of the slight rocker.  The Recons were probably their best selling ski (though plain Jane styling) so that Richter should do well as the Charger I tested seemed a lot better than all of the reviews I've heard about the Crossfire, which it is replacing.

On the money w/the Crimsons.  I could turn them short but it took some effort.  At speed they could do almost anything.

The new Nordicas are pretty ugly and those Heads you tried and took the pic are also hideous.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2010)

Rushski said:


> The new Nordicas are pretty ugly and those Heads you tried and took the pic are also hideous.



My cellphone pics don't really do their hideousness justice. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice review! I hope to demo a few skis at Mt. Snow. 

Are those supposed to be flames on the Nordica's? They'd look sweet if they were flames. Mike Lavelle flames:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Are those supposed to be flames on the Nordica's? They'd look sweet if they were flames. Mike Lavelle flames:



Looks kinda like flames, but they are purple/lavender on the Jet Fuels.

The Rossi's have Troy Lee graphics on them. They looked really sharp.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 16, 2010)

Head 88 Peak 174cm: The successor to the Monsters. This was really fun with short turns cutting it up in the crud and bumps. Probably would be very nice in the powder too. Really got knocked around by the crud when you picked up the speed. Good for an intermediate or lighter skier. You will never lose them:






How did the tips feel?  They supposed removed the metal in the tips and went with only one layer of metal in the rest of the ski.  My 88's bash through crud great.  Head really screwed with this series and ruined it.  The clors are terrible too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2010)

Puck it said:


> How did the tips feel?  They supposed removed the metal in the tips and went with only one layer of metal in the rest of the ski.  My 88's bash through crud great.  Head really screwed with this series and ruined it.  The clors are terrible too.



Tips were soft enough that they got deflected off and bounced you around rather than bash through stuff.

The Crimson and the Enduro were better bashing skis. I liked the Enduro better because felt more versatile and light than the Crimson.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> The Rossi's have Troy Lee graphics on them. They looked really sharp.



Now that's cool!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice reviews, thanks for taking the time. I liked the way you posted pics of each ski.

Had you ever skied the jet fuels before the 2010/2011's?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Had you ever skied the jet fuels before the 2010/2011's?



No this was the first time. Have they made any significant changes?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> No this was the first time. Have they made any significant changes?



Lighter core construction called I-Core. Its suppose to makes the ski 20% lighter. I have not skied it yet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Lighter core construction called I-Core. Its suppose to makes the ski 20% lighter. I have not skied it yet.



It was not the lightest ski I tried, but also did not feel heavy either. I'm sure that is really helpful ... lol.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> *The skis:*
> K2 Richter 174cm: These are the replacement for the Apache Recon with a new sandwich construction rather than the cap and an early rise tip. It might be because I just skied a bunch of 88's, but these felt really quick edge to edge compared to the other skis. Not at all damp feeling like the recons were. They really sliced through the bumped up crud (as opposed to blasting through or going over) and kept it nice and steady at speed.



Looks similar in technology to the 010 Xplorers at 84 under foot. I've put two days on mine so far, and they do seem quick edge to edge for an 84mm ski!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Looks similar in technology to the 010 Xplorers at 84 under foot.



The construction and rockered tips are all new for 2011. The Richter is 74 underfoot. The Xplorer replacement is the Aftershock 84 at the waist, but I did not try it.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 19, 2010)

According to the rep at the Sunapee demo, the 2011 Jet Fuel no longer has the titanium layers and falls somewhere in between the current CA (formerly Afterburners) and TI models. It felt lighter to me than say the Blizzard 8.7 which I think is a metal ski. I have not been on the TI Jet Fuels but the 2011 model certainly had no lack of stability, even at 170cm.

FWIW, I have since picked up a pair of the Afterburners but can't really compare them to the 2011 JF's too well just yet, as I demoed the JF's in hero snow and have only had the AB's out in the slush.


----------

